# Do female bettas tend to be more active than males?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have my first female betta and she like never quits zipping around the tank- she's super active. 

Do females tend to be more active than the males? I know there are some males that are active but I was just wondering if anybody else has made this observation?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my girls were way more active than any of my males, always wiggling and swimming excitedly. i think it's the lack of fin that does it. :V just my opinion.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It usually depends on the fins and health of the betta. A strong betta that has long fins can be active yet a female that is weak, not sick, might barely swim at all. I like my plakats as they really are very healthy, generally, and they have short fins so it makes them easier to deal with.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

It depends on the health of the fish, and in some cases the size of the fish's fins. If the fish is healthy, then it will be relatively active, although if the fish has long fins, then it is likely to be less active. In my experience females are pretty much always more active than males, due to the reduced amount of finnage. If the fish is active it is a sign of good health, the more active, the more healthy.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! I guess she is very healthy! She has been a swimmer since the second I laid eyes on her walmart plastic death trap cup. I don't know how I got a picture of her (my profile pic). That is the only good pic- the rest of her are orange blobs since she wouldn't quit moving! LOL


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

My long finned VT is very active, always moving, but not very coordinated. Corrin, a HM, is a calm fish. He would rather chill out under his lily pad and watch everything.. 
my most active fish is Tidbit, who has no tail at all, but jumps higher then any other fish I have and swims faster.. It's a combination. I think it has a lot to do with personality over anything else. Some fish are just lazy.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL Mollyjean, fair point!!!


----------

